# PC i7 3770k Asus Sabertooth z77



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Liebe Community,
Ich habe mir ein neues System zusammengestellt und würde eure Meinung dazu wissen und zwar

Gehäuse:

Corsair Vengeance C70 (White)
Das Gehäuse muss bleiben, da ich hierzu in naher Zukunft ein Tagebuch machen werde.

Prozessor:

I7 3770K
Cool Laboratory Ultra Flüssigmetall

Motherboard:

Asus Sabertooth Z77

Netzteil:

850 Watt Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 80+ Platin

HDD:

1TB Seagate Barracuda 

SDD:

120GB Kingston HyperX 3K
480GB Kingston HyperX 3K

Grafikkarte:

PowerColor HD 7990 Devil 13 6GB
Die Grafikkarte muss ebenfalls bleiben

Arbeitsspeicher:

32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 1600
Sollte wenn möglich auch nicht verändert werden

Laufwerk:

LG Electronics CH10LS Blu-ray Combo

Soundkarte:

Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus

CPU Kühler:

Phanteks PH-TC14PE
Hierzu möchte ich wissen ob dieser mit dem Arbeitsspeicher passt oder ob ich einen anderen CPU Kühler nehmen soll

Gehäuselüfter:

5x 120mm Bitfenix Spectre LED Orange

Kaltlichtkathode:

2x 42 Degrees 300mm Gelb

Würde mich freuen wenn es was zum verbessern geben würde


----------



## Jeanboy (24. November 2012)

Es gibt viel zu verbessern, aber erstmal bitte ausfüllen  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## Thallassa (24. November 2012)

Für mich sieht das danach aus, als würde das Geld bei dir etwas zu locker sitzen.

Wozu willst du denn ne HD7990? Und warum keine GTX690 oder 2 x HD7970? Beides wäre eine bessere Lösung. Das Brett ist auch nicht so das wahre, beim Netzteil würde ich eher zu einem Enermax Platimax mit 750W greifen.

Kurz gefasst: was möchtest du mit dem Rechner überhaupt machen? Wozu denn 32GB RAM? Wozu denn die Soundkarte? Was für Audio-Equipment hast du denn, das da ran soll?

Bei den SSDs würde ich Samsungs hernehmen (830 oder 840)


----------



## Rosigatton (24. November 2012)

Was soll ich sagen? Das sieht mir auch wieder nach nem Fantasy Thread aus  .

Und der RAM ist zu hoch für den zu lauten Phanteks . Is doch gaga  .

Kein Plan von tuten und blasen , aber bling bling und teuer muss sein.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. November 2012)

Ja da gibts was zu verbessern Bitte mal das von Jeanboy ausfüllen.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Es gibt viel zu verbessern


 


POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ja da gibts was zu verbessern


 
Ja das sehe ich auch. 850 Watt sind deutlich zu wenig. Nimm lieber 1500 Watt.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. November 2012)

Meinst Du das reicht, mit den ganzen LED-Lüftern etc..... 

Vielleicht soll ja noch aufgerüstet werden? Luft nach oben und so....


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. November 2012)

Das Sabberzahn Mainboard braucht bestimmt Ganz viel Strom


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Dieser PC wird hauptsächlich zum spielen verwendet. Zum thema 32GB die habe ich mir jetzt einfach aus dem grund genommen da ich mir was gönnen will 
Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich das Board ausgewählt habe da es zum neuen Sytle des Gehäuse passt und zwar werde ich das C70 in Gold und Schwarz(matt) lackieren. Mit der HD 7990 habe ich was vor und die GTX 690 ist dafür nicht geeignet. Ich habe auch den CPU Kühler ausgewählt weil ich was extremes haben möchte mit sehr guter Kühl Leistung welche auch bei OC nicht hinterher hinkt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. November 2012)

Was hast du mit der Devil 13 vor  ?


----------



## Softy (24. November 2012)

Rexxas schrieb:


> Cool Laboratory Ultra Flüssigmetall



Dazu empfehle ich den EKL Alpenföhn K2, da haben sie Alu in die Bodenplatte gepanscht. Da hast Du richtig Spaß


----------



## Ratracer008 (24. November 2012)

Wenn du ein sehr edles Board willst:

Asus Maximus V Extreme o. Gigabyte G1.Sniper

Als GraKa:
Gtx 690

Auf keinen Fall die 7990!

Als NT:
Das Enermax

Und wenn du willst kannst du noch nen Bluray Player reinmachen.

_Rat_


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. November 2012)

Rexxas schrieb:


> Zum thema 32GB die habe ich mir jetzt einfach aus dem grund genommen da ich mir was gönnen will



Du spürst davon nichts. Gönn dir lieber 8GB und einen schönen Abend mit deiner Freundin. 



Rexxas schrieb:


> Ich habe auch den CPU Kühler ausgewählt weil ich was extremes haben möchte mit sehr guter Kühl Leistung welche auch bei OC nicht hinterher hinkt.


 
Der Alpenföhn K2 reicht auch für 4,5GHz. Der be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 passt sogar zu deinem Vorhaben.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Rexxas schrieb:


> Dieser PC wird hauptsächlich zum spielen verwendet. Zum thema 32GB die habe ich mir jetzt einfach aus dem grund genommen da ich mir was gönnen will
> Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen das ich das Board ausgewählt habe da es zum neuen Sytle des Gehäuse passt und zwar werde ich das C70 in Gold und Schwarz(matt) lackieren. Mit der HD 7990 habe ich was vor und die GTX 690 ist dafür nicht geeignet. Ich habe auch den CPU Kühler ausgewählt weil ich was extremes haben möchte mit sehr guter Kühl Leistung welche auch bei OC nicht hinterher hinkt.


 
Wenn für dich schon alles klar steht was du kaufen wirst wieso hast du denn einen Thread aufgemacht? 
Kauf das was du willst und veröffentliche dein Mod bei Computer Bild.


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was dein Problem ist aber Leute die mir dumm kommen kann ich überhaupt nicht ausstehen, falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist kann man aus meine Beitrag schlussfolgern das ich ein paar Sachen verbessert haben möchte aber ein paar so bleiben sollen. Wieso sollte ich einfach ein fertig PC hier einfach rein posten und fertig ich glaube dafür ist dieses Forum auch nicht gedacht. Kannst ja in anderen Beiträgen dein Müll loswerden aber bitte nerv mich nicht damit entweder du hast ein Vorschlag oder suchst dir einen anderen. "Threshold"


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. November 2012)

Die 7990 verbraucht abartig viel Strom. WARUM hast du sie gewählt, bzw. was hast du mit ihr vor ?


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Du solltest die Sachen verbessern die sinnfrei sind und das sind die Sachen die Angesprochen wurden.
Alles andere liegt in eigenem Ermessen. Also ist es deine Sache welches Laufwerk du kaufst und deine Sache welchen Kühler du nimmst.

Mein Tipp ist klar. Spar dir die teure Soundkarte. Also das ist meine Empfehlung. Mit dem Rest kannst du bei deinem Nachbarn angeben.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. November 2012)

Genau, entweder du hörst auf uns oder machst was du willst


----------



## Softy (24. November 2012)

SSD wäre die Samsung SSD 830 empfehlenswerter. Oder wenn Du den längsten Benchmarkbalken haben willst, die Samsung SSD 840 Pro oder die OCZ Vertex 4.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Dann auf jeden Fall die 840 Pro denn hier muss jede Menge Balken gesetzt werden.


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Deswegen habe ich ein Netzteil mit so viel Watt ausgewählt da ich nicht genau weiß was die HD 7990 an Strom frisst. Vor allem hat mich die HD 7990 wegen den lüftern angesprochen welche mich bei der GTX 690 nicht der fall war hier hätte ich wahrscheinlich noch eine besser LuKü anbringen müssen oder eine WaKü welche mir zu umständlich ist. Ich werde die HD 7990 noch optisch ein wenig aufpeppen.


----------



## Softy (24. November 2012)

Netzteil würde ich das DPP 750 Watt nehmen. Das ist deutlich leiser als die 850 Watt Variante und reicht gut aus.

Die GTX 690 ist leiser als die HD7990 Devil 13.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. November 2012)

600 Watt unter Last.
Ich würde ein 750 Watt Netzteil nehmen.

Ich empfehle auch die 690, aber viel Spaß mit den Mikrorucklern


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Wenn du die 7990 oder die GTX 690 verbaust siehst du vom Lüfter absolut gar nichts mehr da du ja nur die Rückenplatte sehen kannst.
Es ist also echt völlig Wayne wie die Lüfter aussehen.
Außerdem wenn du schon richtig auf dicke Hose machen willst dann kauf dir eine Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Softy (24. November 2012)

Nimm doch grüne LED-Lüfter. Dann passt das optisch auch zum beleuchteten "Geforce GTX" Schriftzug der GTX 690


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

> Dann auf jeden Fall die 840 Pro denn hier muss jede Menge Balken gesetzt werden


Ich versteh nicht ganz was du damit meinst.


----------



## Jeanboy (24. November 2012)

16 GB Ram ist schon zu viel des Guten, außerdem müssen die Low Profile sein, sonst kann das stören: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wäre sogar Mattschwarz/Gold

genauso wie diese Mainboards:

MSI Z77 MPOWER, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7751-030R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z77 Extreme6, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Rexxas schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz was du damit meinst.


 
Die Samsung 840 Pro ist derzeit die schnellste SSD.
Wenn du also das Maximum willst weißt du was du kaufen musst. Die Kingston die du ausgewählt hast kannst du in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Samsung 840 Pro ist derzeit die schnellste SSD.
> Wenn du also das Maximum willst weißt du was du kaufen musst. Die Kingston die du ausgewählt hast kannst du in die Tonne kloppen.


 Zu der gibt es aber noch keine langzeit erfahrung, wenn du eine wirklich gute und auch meist ausdauernde SSD haben willst dann greif zu einer 830er


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Zu der gibt es aber noch keine langzeit erfahrung, wenn du eine wirklich gute und auch meist ausdauernde SSD haben willst dann greif zu einer 830er


 
Ich gehe mal davon aus dass der Unterschied nicht so gewaltig ist.
Letztendlich baut Samsung alles selbst. Also Chips und Controller. Das macht schon eine Menge aus als wenn du immer nur einkaufen musst.


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Ihr habt mich ja überzeugt aber was stimmt mit Kingston SSD nicht ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. November 2012)

Geschwindigkeit und Ausfallraten


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Ist das hiereine gute Lüftersteuerung oder habt ihr da was besseres sollte für 5 Lüfter reichen 
NZXT Multipanel SENTRY LX


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2012)

Ich sage hier mal ganz vorsichtig was zur 7990er 

Das ist mit abstand die grottigste Karte die je auf meinen Benchtable war ..

Unheimlich laut (meine Frau sagt wenn ich es noch einmal waage die anzuschmeißen während sie da ist darf ich in der Garage pennen)
Takte verändern ist so gut wie unmöglich (bei geringsten taktänderungen freezt die Karte oder es gibt ein flimmern was eine benutzung unmöglich macht)
Der ausdruck Microruckler passt nicht zu der Karte eher Ruckelorgie 

Kurzum die würde ich noch nicht einmal meinen Feinden empfehlen 

Die karte war so grottig das ich sie nicht einmal gebencht habe da mir dafür das Ln2 zu schade ist was meine CPU dafür braucht (Und wer mich kennt weiß wie sehr mich eine karte anpissen muß damit ich sie nicht benche)
Und nach 2 tagen testen war sie eh defekt ....keine Bildausgabe mehr 

Und ich kann sehr gut mit anderen karten vergleichen da ich auch eine 690er, 2x 680er habe und auch schon verschiedene 7970er hatte


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Im Prinzip ein Grund wieso AMD nie eine Dual GPU der 7970 gebracht hat.
Das Teil ist einfach nicht geeignet.
Dann lieber 2 7970 kaufen wenn es AMD sein muss.


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Ok von der GTX 690 gibt es 4 modelle Asus, EVGA, Gainward und Gigabyte soweit ich weiß gibt es kein unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Produkten aber trotzdem greifen die meisten zu EVGA sollte ich das auch machen oder is das egal


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. November 2012)

Nimm EVGA, die haben den besten Support


----------



## Jeanboy (24. November 2012)

Rexxas schrieb:


> Ok von der GTX 690 gibt es 4 modelle Asus, EVGA, Gainward und Gigabyte soweit ich weiß gibt es kein unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Produkten aber trotzdem greifen die meisten zu EVGA sollte ich das auch machen oder is das egal



EVGA sagt halt, dass sie auch bei richtigem Kühlerwechsel die Garantie erhalten... ich würde Gigabyte/ASUS nehmen


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Die GTX 690 ist Nvidia Referenz. Das bedeutet dass alle Modelle identisch sind.
Viele greifen zur EVGA weil sie mittels Aufpreis 10 Jahre Garantie bietet.
Ich habe eine von Gainward weil es in Deutschland leider keine von Zotac gibt.  
Außerdem hast du MSI vergessen. Da gibt es auch eine.


----------



## Scroll (24. November 2012)

Bei evga wird meines wissens nach die garantie erhalten wenn du den lufter mal tauschen solltest was bei den anderen nicht der fall ist


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Ich für Gainward.


----------



## Softy (24. November 2012)

Ich würde eine GTX 690 von Asus, MSI oder EVGA kaufen, denn diese Hersteller bieten 3 Jahre Garantie. 

Weiterer Vorteil bei EVGA ist, dass die Garantie nicht erlischt, wenn Du übertaktest. Außerdem kann man die Garantie auf 5 (+25€) oder 10 Jahre (+50€) verlängern lassen.

Die GTX 690 wird von nvidia selbst gefertigt, daher gibt es keine Unterschiede.


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2012)

Bei Evga kann man die Garantie auf 5 jahre verlängern lassen und im falle eines Kühlerwechsels erlischt nicht die Garantie sofern man sie falls man sie in die RMA schickt wieder zurückbaut


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Was habt ihr alle gegen Gainward?


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2012)

^^keine ahnung ?

Meine ist von MSI und ich halte damit 6 von 12 möglichen Weltrekorde was GTX 690 betrifft


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Meine ist von MSI und ich halte damit 6 von 12 möglichen Weltrekorde was GTX 690 betrifft


 
Wieso nur 6?


----------



## Softy (24. November 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Meine ist von MSI und ich halte damit 6 von 12 möglichen Weltrekorde was GTX 690 betrifft



Dann sei froh, dass ich nicht mitbenche


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Jetzt kommen die Bencher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2012)

Weil für die anderen 6 ein 6 kerner von Nöten ist bzw eigentlich nur 3 (vantage, heaven, 3d 11)
Die andern drei sind 3d 11 in entry und extreme sowie 3d mark 2000 die aber nicht Globale points bringen und die ich von daher nie benche 

edit: aber genug off topic


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Wir brauchen dringend eine Petition für True damit er alles bencht.


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Erlischt auch die Garantie wenn ich den lüfter und das drum herum farblich ändere ? Außerdem werde ich da auch flüssigmetall drauf machen.


----------



## Adi1 (24. November 2012)

Rexxas schrieb:


> Erlischt auch die Garantie wenn ich den lüfter und das drum herum farblich ändere ? Außerdem werde ich da flüssigmetall drauf machen


 
Na aber sicher.


----------



## Jeanboy (24. November 2012)

Was erwartest du von Flüssigmetall? die 3 Grad kannste dir sparen...

Wie sieht die Konfig jetzt aus?


----------



## Softy (24. November 2012)

Flüssigmetall ist der letzte Scheiß  Finger weg.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Bloß kein Flüssigmetall. 
Das einzige aus Flüssigmetall was gut ist, ist der T1000.


----------



## Westcoast (24. November 2012)

flüssigmetall leitet doch so schön.


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Dann halt MX-4 von artic cooling oder was anderes ?

Gehäuse = C70 Corsair Vengeance
Motherboard = ?
Grafikkarte = GTX 690 Asus 
4096MB Asus GeForce GTX 690 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,
Aber warum steht da 320 Bit ?
Netzteil = 1500 Watt EVGA spass  650 Watt Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 10
Arbeitsspeicher = ?
HDD = 1TB Seagate Barracuda
SSD 1 = 120GB Samsung Basic 840
SSD 2 = 500GB Samsung Basic 840
CPU Kühler = Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2
CPU = I7 3770K
Lüftersteuerung = NZXT Multipanel Sentry LX
Laufwerk = LG Electronics Blu-ray Combo
Soundkarte  Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus ?
Betriebsystem = Windows 8


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. November 2012)

Ja, die MX4 ist gut 


Bei der SSD die Samsung 830 oder die 840 Pro !


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Rexxas schrieb:


> Aber warum steht da 320 Bit ?


 
Weil irgendeiner bei Mindfactory keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Thallassa (24. November 2012)

Lass mal die Phoebus weg. Wenn du ne vernünftige Karte willst, nimm die Essence STX, wenn du einfach ne Soundkarte haben willst, um eine Soundkarte zu haben, greif zur DX


----------



## Jeanboy (24. November 2012)

Ich zitier mich mal aus Seite 3:



Jeanboy schrieb:


> 16 GB Ram ist schon zu viel des Guten, außerdem  müssen die Low Profile sein, sonst kann das stören:  Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz  DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10)  Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Wäre sogar Mattschwarz/Gold
> 
> ...




ODD: http://geizhals.de/703113


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Welche 830 ? Desktop oder Basic ?
Habe die Samsung 840 Pro 128GB für das Betriebsystem


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen Gainward?



Besch... Support und sind sehr rigide in der Auslegung.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Rexxas schrieb:


> Habe die Samsung 840 Pro 128GB für das Betriebsystem


 
Lohnt sich nicht. Die Pro ist im schreiben schneller als die Basic. Aber im Windows schreibst du kaum sondern liest viel. Eben Daten in den RAM lesen und sowas.
Daher ist die Pro einfach nur für Benchmark Fans interessant. Der normaler User kauft sowieso die 830.


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Echt Asus so schlecht ? könntet ihr mir eine Maus / Tastatur / Headset empfehlen 
Maus bis 80 €  
Headset bis 150 €
Tastatur bis 100€
Aktuell entschieden für 
Maus ? Asus Gx 950
Tastatur ? 
Headset ? Asus Headset ROG / Corsair 1500 7.1 Headset


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Was ist denn an der 840 Basic falsch ? habe ich nicht hier gelesen die wär besser ?


----------



## Rosigatton (24. November 2012)

Das sieht schon realistischer aus, bis auf Win8 . Das die Samsung 830 sehr gut sind, wurde ja schon erwähnt. Wenn die Kohle da ist, nimm den i7. Hat halt nicht wirklich ein gutes P/L Verhältnis, aber wurscht. Der Kühler ist jenseits von gut und böse, also, ein wunderschönes, leises Hai-End Gerät. Ob es eine so teure Soka sein muss? 

RAM = 8GB. Auch wenn das ein High-End Gamer-PC wird, brauchst Du keine 16 GB. Würde die 16 GB aber auch noch durchgehen lassen .


----------



## Jeanboy (24. November 2012)

Rexxas schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der 840 Basic falsch ? habe ich nicht hier gelesen die wär besser ?



messbar besser, aber nicht spürbar


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Ok 16 Gb sollte ich da 2x 8GB oder 4x GB nehmen
Ist das eigentlich egal weil ich habe mir von der Dominator Platinum Ram viel versprochen


----------



## Softy (24. November 2012)

2x8 GB ist etwas besser.

Produktvergleich 2x8GB PC3-12800U CL10 (DDR3-1600)


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Und die 5 Lüfter nehme ich auch noch aber ohne die 2x Kaltlichtkathode


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Was haltet ihr von Kingston Ram mir wurde im Fachgeschäft gesagt der wär der beste aufem Markt


----------



## Softy (24. November 2012)

Der RAM Hersteller ist völlig Banane, wenn es nicht gerade TeamGroup ist 

Zu dem Lüftern, da würde ich schauen, wo 140mm Lüfter passen würde ich auch diese reinbauen, keine 120er.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. November 2012)

Was für ein Fachgeschäft? 

Mit Vengeance LP biste besser beraten....


----------



## Rosigatton (24. November 2012)

Schnelleren RAM spürst Du als Normalsterblicher eh nicht. Das ist was für unsere Bencherfreunde. Der Platinum ist echt nur für Disco.


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

yap hyperx
in dem gehäuse könnten 2 140mm verbaut werden steht aber nicht in der beschreibung


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Rexxas schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der 840 Basic falsch ? habe ich nicht hier gelesen die wär besser ?


 
Die 840 ist neuer. Aber das bedeutet nicht dass es besser ist.



Rexxas schrieb:


> Ok 16 Gb sollte ich da 2x 8GB oder 4x GB nehmen
> Ist das eigentlich egal weil ich habe mir von der Dominator Platinum Ram viel versprochen



2x8GB ist sinnvoller.
Und was versprichst du dir von den Dominator Platinum? Möglichst viel Geld sinnlos verpulvern? 



Rexxas schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Kingston Ram mir wurde im Fachgeschäft gesagt der wär der beste aufem Markt


 
Welches Fachgeschäft?


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Brumberg oder sowas ist bei mir in der nähe wahrscheinlich weil das der teuerste war den sie hatten 
Sowas ? 
16GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. November 2012)

Genau, der


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Wie wäre es mit den Ares?
16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Softy (24. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit den Ares?
> 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Ich weiß. Ich habe das Kit 2x.


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Der Gerät in Warenkorb 
Zum Thema Motherboard, Headset, Tastatur und Maus möchte ich noch ein paar meinungen und vorschläge lesen


----------



## Softy (24. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Ich habe das Kit 2x.



Ich würde es noch 2x kaufen. 32GB sind schon etwas knapp inzwischen 

Board kannst Du das normal Asus P8Z77-V nehmen, oder ein Asrock Z77 Extreme3 oder Extreme4.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde es noch 2x kaufen. 32GB sind schon etwas knapp inzwischen


 
Ich weiß. Ich überlege auch schon mir ein Dual Sockel Board zu kaufen damit ich 128GB RAM einbauen kann.


----------



## BeatBlaster (24. November 2012)

Naja 128 Gb sind auch schon knapp bemessen...

Denn jeder normale Mensch hat doch alle Spiele offen, rendert und streamt dabei


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Ich habe 4 Monitore aber nicht um in extrem Widescreen zu spielen sondern um 4 Games gleichzeitig spielen zu können.


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5tjQG5Dvjs&feature=g-vrec
hab was zur HD 7990 trotz 110 FPS wie angegeben erkennt man durch genaues hinschauen MR also ich zumindestens 
könnte mir jemand ein gutes headset und tastatur empfehlen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. November 2012)

Ich würde eher Kopfhörer + Mikrofon nehmen.


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

würde ich auch machen aber viele meiner TS kameraden beschweren sich über mein mirco >.> deswegen ein headset


----------



## Jeanboy (24. November 2012)

Rexxas schrieb:


> würde ich auch machen aber viele meiner TS kameraden beschweren sich über mein mirco >.> deswegen ein headset


 
Kopfhörer + Mikro ist nichts anderes wie ein Headset... Du machst das Mikro einfach an's Kabel dran


----------



## Legacyy (24. November 2012)

Ich würde es so machen:
beyerdynamic DT 440 (473.944)
Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon


----------



## Rosigatton (24. November 2012)

Schick deine Kollegen zum Hörgeräreteakkustiker. Kopfhörer + Mikro ist um ein Vielfaches besser, als ein Headset. Deine Ohren werden es Dir danken. Auf einmal hörst Du deine Gegener in BF3 .


----------



## BeatBlaster (24. November 2012)

Rexxas schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5tjQG5Dvjs&feature=g-vrec
> hab was zur HD 7990 trotz 110 FPS wie angegeben erkennt man durch genaues hinschauen MR also ich zumindestens
> könnte mir jemand ein gutes headset und tastatur empfehlen


 
Du erkennst mikroruckler bei nem youtube video?
Dan müssen die aber echt extrem sein


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Razer Headset Megalodon 7.1 USB Schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
Sennheiser Headset PC 360 G4ME 3,5mm Klinkenstecker Schwarz - Hardware,
Asus Headset ROG Vulcan ANC PRO - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Corsair Vengeance 1300 Analog Gaming Headset - Hardware, Notebooks
Einmal Headset. Weiß jemand was über diese Headsets hier ?
Ich suche mal Kopfhörer und Mirco raus wo kann ich das denn befestigen ? ein Standmirco wär zu empfindlich oder lieg ich da falsch ?


----------



## Jeanboy (24. November 2012)

Nimm die KH + Mikro von Legacyy.. richtig gut


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Jup habe ich auch jetzt gemacht aber immer noch ist die frage offen welches Motherboard. Wie schon gesagt würde ich da noch ein wenig mehr an meinungen sammeln


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. November 2012)

AsRock Z77 Extreme4, AsRock Z77 Extreme6, Asus P8Z77-V, AsRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Gigabyte Z77X - D3H, Gigabyte Z77X - UD3H,

Die sind alle gut


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Was haltet ihr hier von ? Logitech G510!


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2012)

Ich mach es mir heute einfach und empfehle ein zweites mal das was ich gerade nutze weil ich von dem echt begeistert bin.
Das läßt keine Wünsche offen und mich haben am meisten die spawas beeindruckt die bei mir trotz extremen OC nur lauwarm werden 

dieses.. 
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z77X-UP5 TH (rev. 1.0)

wenn es ein wenig günstiger sein soll 
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z77X-UD3H (rev. 1.0)


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Wenn du mir so viele vorschlägst kann ich mich gar nicht entscheiden


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. November 2012)

Hör auf True. Bei 6,5GHz unter LN2 für gut befunden


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

OK UP5 wirds sein


----------



## Loll (24. November 2012)

Zur Tasta:

Ich finde sie gut, anderen scheint sie nicht so zu gefallen. 
Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann nimm die G19.

MfG Loll^^


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Rexxas schrieb:


> Jup habe ich auch jetzt gemacht aber immer noch ist die frage offen welches Motherboard. Wie schon gesagt würde ich da noch ein wenig mehr an meinungen sammeln


 
Das kommt halt darauf an.
Geh es dir nur um Optik oder ist Ausstattung wichtiger?


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Ich würde sagen ebend ein Motherboard welches Qualitativ hochwertig sowie für den dauergebrauch zum zocken und eine mehr als befriedigende ausstattung hat muss optisch nicht der bringer sein aber sollte auch nicht schrottig aussehen
250 € abwärts +/- 20€/30€


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2012)

Dann nimm das gigabyte. Da ist alles drin.
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WiFi, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rexxas (24. November 2012)

Dieses Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail ?


----------



## Rosigatton (24. November 2012)

Jepp. Alles drüber ist Quatsch. Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H-WB WiFi Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

oder das UD5H. Ob WiFi sein muss . Das "normale Z77X-D3H ist schon klasse. Ob es ein UD mit WiFi sein muss .


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> oder das UD5H. Ob WiFi sein muss . Das "normale Z77X-D3H ist schon klasse. Ob es ein UD mit WiFi sein muss .


 
Kannst du nehmen. Thunderbolt finde ich aber quatsch.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. November 2012)

Klar Mann. Über Thunderbolt sind wir uns alle so ziemlich alle einig .


----------



## soth (25. November 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich würde es so machen:
> beyerdynamic DT 440 (473.944)


@ Legacy
Hast du die Kopfhörer mal Probe gehört?

@TE
Imho ist das Budget für Audio etwas minimalistisch wenn man bereit ist, so viel für einen PC auszugeben, aber jedem das Seine...

Bei den Tastaturen könntest du dir mal die QPAD MK-50/85 anschauen/Probe griffeln.


----------



## Legacyy (25. November 2012)

soth schrieb:


> @ Legacy
> Hast du die Kopfhörer mal Probe gehört?


 War letztens mal in nem HiFi laden und hab viel probegehört. Fand das Klangbild schön klar mit guten Höhen+Bässen. War gut abgestimmt und nicht zu bass-/höhenlastig.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (25. November 2012)

Ich kann dir die BlackWidow Serie von Razer sehr empfehlen. Dir sollten die MX-Brown zusagen.

Razer™ Gaming Keyboards - Genre Specialized Keyboard - Razer EU

Die Stealth-Versionen.


----------



## BlackNeo (25. November 2012)

150€ für Audio bei dem Geld für den PC ist aber etwas wenig...

Pack etwas oben drauf und gönn dir DT 770/990 Pro und dazu ein Ansteckmikro.

Ist besser als jedes Headset der Welt vom Sound und kostet gerade mal ~160€.

Headsets sind (egal welches) gelinde gesagt Müll. Würde ich nie wieder kaufen.


----------



## soth (25. November 2012)

Schon wieder diese Verallgemeinerungen
Es gibt ja noch das MMX300. Gut man zahlt mehr als für einen DT770 32Ohm + Ansteckmikrofon, aber Müll ist das Teil deshalb noch lange nicht


----------



## Thallassa (25. November 2012)

Rexxas schrieb:


> Razer Headset Megalodon 7.1 USB Schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
> Sennheiser Headset PC 360 G4ME 3,5mm Klinkenstecker Schwarz - Hardware,
> Asus Headset ROG Vulcan ANC PRO - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
> Corsair Vengeance 1300 Analog Gaming Headset - Hardware, Notebooks
> ...


 
Razer: Pfui
Sennheiser: Etwas überteuert
ASUS: Pfui
Vengeance 1300: Pfui


Warum soll es denn ein Headset sein, wenn man sich über dein Mikro beschwert? Solange das kein professionelles Mikro für schlagmichtot wie viel Geld ist, ist zwischen dem Zalman-Mic und den ganzen Fertigheadsets sowieso kein großer Unterschied. Die preis/Leistungs-technisch besten "Headsets" wären In-Ears mit eingebautem Mikrofon ^^ Aber nicht jeder sitzt gern mit IEMs am PC


----------



## Rexxas (25. November 2012)

Das Razer Keyboard 2013 Battlefield Edition ist mal mega allgemein mag ich Tastaturen die im Style von spielen gemacht wurden 150 € war jetzt nur schnell geschrieben kann auch 200/300 sein


----------



## BeatBlaster (25. November 2012)

300 euro für ne normale Gaming Tastatur sind übertrieben. Denke das alles bis 170 gerechtfertigt werden kann. Drüber nicht mehr.


----------



## Rexxas (25. November 2012)

Eigentlich habe ich Kopfhörer gemeint 
Beyerdynamic Headphone DT 990 Edition 2005 3,5mm Klinkenstecker
Sowas in der art


----------



## Rexxas (25. November 2012)

Bei der Tastatur alles über 200 sieht schon eher mehr für Business/Bürozeugs aus also nix mehr Gaming mäßiges oder soll einfach nur edel sein.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. November 2012)

Dann geh am besten in einen Laden in deiner Nähe und probier mal ein paar Tastaturen aus


----------



## Rexxas (25. November 2012)

Mal zur Maus habe da jetzt die Asus GX950 genommen also nach oben hin ist alles offen was es preislich betrifft. Sollte 2 Buttons auf der linken seite haben gut in der Hand liegen präzise sein und schon etwas wiegen vielleicht mit zusätzlichen Gewichten.


----------



## Jeanboy (25. November 2012)

Zum Zocken das Non-plus-ultra: Saitek Cyborg R.A.T 9 Gaming Mouse, USB (CCB437090002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## soth (25. November 2012)

Der Beyer DT990 oder 770 wäre schon mal ein guter Anfang, ja


----------



## Rexxas (25. November 2012)

Was ist das denn an sowas habe ich nicht gedacht sieht ja soaus als würde die schon beim angucken auseinanderfallen. Viel zu viele lücken dazwischen sollte schon die Klassiche Maus vertretten nicht so übertriebener schnickschnack


----------



## Softy (25. November 2012)

Ich finde die Logitech G400 prima, mehr Maus brauche ich nicht.

Die Zowie EC1 oder EC2 soll auch nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Jeanboy (25. November 2012)

Bisschen besser ist die G500, wobei die gerne schnell kaputt geht  (meine hält schon 2  jahre)


----------



## Ratracer008 (25. November 2012)

Mein Freund hat die R.A.T 9.
Er ist nicht so zufrieden, er sagt sie sei ihm unangenehm.
Hab die dann auch mal probiert und ich find das sich die G500 viel besser anfühlt.


----------



## Softy (25. November 2012)

Die G500 fiept gerne mal


----------



## Jeanboy (25. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Die G500 fiept gerne mal


 
Meine fipt auch, aber nur, wenn man sich den Laser an's Ohr hält


----------



## Rexxas (25. November 2012)

Razer Imperator 2012 Expert Ergonomic Gaming Mouse sieht nicht schlecht aus was meint ihr ?


----------



## soth (25. November 2012)

Geh einfach Probe greifen... 
Bei der Maus und Tastatursuche kann dir keiner wirklich helfen!


----------



## BlackNeo (26. November 2012)

Gute Mäuse sind: Razer DeathAdder, Roccat Savu, Zowie EC1 eVo.

Haben alle einen guten Sensor und eine gute Ergonomie, aber es kommt ja auch auf deine Hand an. Geh einfach mal probegriffeln.


----------



## MISTRAX (26. November 2012)

hab ne Roccat Kone (+) und bin mit dieser auch sehr zufrieden. Ich habe sie mittlerweile auch schon seit einem Jahr und noch nie ein Problem gehabt. Mir gefällt besonders bei der Maus das man auch das Gewicht verändern kann und das Design. Allerdings ist sie nur für Rechtshänder.


----------



## BlackNeo (26. November 2012)

Die neue KoneXTD hat zwar den Mausradbug nicht mehr, aber dafür den Phillips Twin Eye Sensor, der ist halt schlechter als der Avago 9030/9095...


----------



## mülla1 (26. November 2012)

Hab eine Logitech g500 und eine Microsoft x4 sidewinder. . Bin super zufrieden. Beide Teile haben genug Funktionen und macrotasten.  Die Tastatur gefällt mir sehr gut, Top tastenanschlag und nicht zu viel schnickschnack  
Letztenendes isses aber ne Glaubensfrage.  Genau wie Reifen und Öl bei Motorrädern


----------



## Rexxas (26. November 2012)

Razer Taipan Expert Ambidextrous Gaming habe diese heute im LAden ausprobiert und bin sowas von begeistert gewesen werde mir diese auch kaufen.


----------



## Jeanboy (26. November 2012)

Das freut uns, viel Spaß damit


----------

